# Does your Malt do this?



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Or is Brooklyn just a weirdo LOL

He will furiously DIG on my bed, couch and ME like he is digging his way to China. I think it is hysterical, just wondering if it is a malt thing LOL


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

*they all do it!*

It's funny to watch! I think they are instinctually nesting, at bedtime.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, Cody does this all the time...on the carpet, the furniture, in our bed, and his bed during the daytime. I will never forget the time he started digging on my in laws brand new leather furniture. :blush: Josey does it too...in her stroller and in her bed. She does it more when she's happy, excited, and playful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do that too,so does our cocker..funny to watch too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, I often have to deal with them trying to get to china. It's hysterical!!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

PHEW.... glad to know he isn't just a weirdo LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe Brooklyn is really trying to get to China? 

Paris likes to dig on occassion to blow off steam.
And Coco likes to dig for the joy of it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Malt, Noah,(at the bridge) loved to dig on everything. He loved it so much, we nicknamed him "Digby".:HistericalSmiley:My girls only do it when they are "making a bed." Occasionally, Rose will dig on me or my DH if we oversleep.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Eden digs when she is getting ready to sleep. I have a doxie that digs as well. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey does it too!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes indeed -all of my fluffs have done it. Mostly when I am playing with them - and they want to "flirt" at least that's what I call it.

My Beloved Nicholas would pick the blankets up with his teeth, move them about to make the *perfect nest*

Oh how I love the actions of fluffs. So entertaining.

Brooklyn is perfectly normal!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

All 3 of mine do it but Zoey's by far the biggest digger.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yes lol they are do it but esp bella and mya! it can be so annoying when im already in bed and they start but i cant help but laugh at them lol xx


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie digs on everything then sticks his nose in the blanket, etc. and snorts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler does it a lot too. I think he smells the Peking Duck at the end of the tunnel. :HistericalSmiley: My DH and I have taken to calling Tyler _Digger the Dermatophyte_ lately from the commercials that used to be on for some athlete's foot meds.:smrofl:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Yep, Cody does this all the time...on the carpet, the furniture, in our bed, and his bed during the daytime. I will never forget the time he started digging on my in laws brand new leather furniture. :blush: Josey does it too...in her stroller and in her bed. She does it more when she's happy, excited, and playful.


We just got new leather furniture THIS WEEK and Dora was already trying to dig in it this weekend. I told her, "Sweetie I love you, and you can dig other places, but at least wait till we get this paid off ok?" :w00t: Lucky she got her nails filed the day before the furniture was delivered!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany digs too, usually when she's nesting. She also sometimes burrows around under the comforter on my bed, and then stops randomly to dig.

Or, this might be crazy but I think she digs sometimes when she's crabby. We have a little doggy tent in the living room, and she goes in there and digs furiously when I make her do something she doesn't want to do (like if I move her from where she's sleeping).


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie digs on everything then sticks his nose in the blanket, etc. and snorts!


That's hysterical! I can just picture Ollie doing that....soo cute! :wub:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany digs too, usually when she's nesting. She also sometimes burrows around under the comforter on my bed, and then stops randomly to dig.
> 
> Or, this might be crazy but I think she digs sometimes when she's crabby. We have a little doggy tent in the living room, and she goes in there and digs furiously when I make her do something she doesn't want to do (like if I move her from where she's sleeping).


That's so funny. :wub2:


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

Mya does it too!! sooo cute and funny to watch!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

yes! Twinkle does this all the time! she will seriously dig for a good 4 minutes. She usually does it when i give her a treat and she is trying to bury it some place safe


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pearlan does that, she even started digging on the hardwood floor!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I once had a Lhasa that I nicknamed "Tile Tiger" because he would even "dig" into the tile. LOL

And Lacie is the biggest culprit of digging at our house.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Andy used to do that ALLLLL the time, like crazy. I've only seen Nelson do it one or two times though.
We used to say that to Andy, like "where ya goin, China??"

And he used to bury his food with his nose too, and THEN eat it (after it was "buried") I was like boy...you're doing it wrong hahhaa.

You often gotta wonder what is going through their minds, because they know what they are doing haha or trying to do... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I think it is a malt thing! Frank is my digger! He digs in his bed, he digs on my couch and on certain bath mats. Looking for China or the various treats he hides all over the place I don't know. But he sure is funny doing it!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Both Terra and Triniti dig around bedtime...making a nest I think. I swear its seems like they are digging for 5 minutes before they quit.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes all the time. It's too cute.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine does this digging thing several times a day:blink:
She will run about 6 - 7 laps in our backyard....then runs into the house....and starts digging into her bed and flipping all the blankets all over the place ....it is hysterical:w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg dolce is a digger !!! he digged so much on his bed he took the insides out!!! n he does the digging onme when i oversleep too lmaoo , i thought he was the only crazy one ..


aprilb said:


> My first Malt, Noah,(at the bridge) loved to dig on everything. He loved it so much, we nicknamed him "Digby".:HistericalSmiley:My girls only do it when they are "making a bed." Occasionally, Rose will dig on me or my DH if we oversleep.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sandygrao (Oct 5, 2010)

This is not good for the dog, you have to train him/her to stop!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

This is an old post, but I wanted to search and see if others were experiencing this. Dove is doing this too and it is hilarious! Now she is conked out.


----------

